# MB Suggestion for Pentium D 805 (2.66Mhz) CPU



## robotsmani (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi All,
I am currently having the below procy and ram


Intel Pentium
805 sl8zh
2.66ghz/2m/533/05a 

Ram
1 GB DDR2 400
1 GB DDR2 533

Where it was working fine with ECS P4M800Pro-M Board. Suddenly the mobo is not working. it is not booting anything(BIOS). When i switch on the PC the DVD drive led is blinking and no POST sounds and only some click sound. 

So can you please suggest any mobo for this procy. This is used for browsing and watching movies.

Max budget is 2k.

Thanks,
Mani


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 2, 2014)

What is the sound sequence you get during POST? Those sequences are used for determining the problem occurring.


----------



## robotsmani (Jan 3, 2014)

It is like a click sound and the DVD drive LED is blinking continously. Prior to this i did some BIOS changes after that the Mobo stopped working. i Change the CMOS battery also, still it is not booting


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 3, 2014)

Remove the cmos battery, leave the pc in this condition for ~30 mins, insert the cmos battery. This should restore the bios settings. You new also attempt a bios update through a usb drive.


----------



## robotsmani (Jan 3, 2014)

mmm...tried this...nothing booted and this time all the fans stopped after 5min and now it is not powering on. 

Is my PSU also gone? It is a Antec 350W 5 year old PSU. Previously it was showing proper 5v and 12v.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 3, 2014)

robotsmani said:


> mmm...tried this...nothing booted and this time all the fans stopped after 5min and now it is not powering on.
> 
> Is my PSU also gone? It is a Antec 350W 5 year old PSU. Previously it was showing proper 5v and 12v.



i guess your cpu may be overheating.
remove heat sink.
clean old TIM and apply a fresh good quality TIM.
re-insert the heat sink and see whether your pc is working or not.


----------



## robotsmani (Jan 3, 2014)

Good guess. After I removed the procy and cleaned and installed again without the thermal paste. Now it is booting and switch off after some time. Is the procy boot Without thermal paste? Which is good and cheaper thermal paste available ?


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2014)

get some good thermal paste like DeepCool Z5 which should cost you around 500 bucks or else you can buy a new cpu cooler for around 1000 bucks which is a better option IMO.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 4, 2014)

robotsmani said:


> Good guess. After I removed the procy and cleaned and installed again without the thermal paste. Now it is booting and switch off after some time. Is the procy boot Without thermal paste? Which is good and cheaper thermal paste available ?



Heat sink win;t work properly without thermal paste. It won't do any good.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 4, 2014)

robotsmani said:


> Good guess. After I removed the procy and cleaned and installed again without the thermal paste. Now it is booting and switch off after some time. Is the procy boot Without thermal paste? Which is good and cheaper thermal paste available ?



the temperature will rapidly increase if there is no thermal paste. get something good and do not use the pc until then. thermal pastes are available online get the one topgear mentioned or get Artic silver 5.


----------



## robotsmani (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you very much guys...

I got some Chinese Thermal Paste for 20rs as there are no other branded available here in Madurai(Tamilnadu). Shop guy told that this paste is coming with Processors(Is it true? I don't believe)  
Applied it and running good. I ran the system for some 12hours it is working fine. I will buy a good one from Bangalore.

So the old thermal paste dried or something so the PC went down. I think the old one also a chinese paste

Now here another question The mobo (ECS P4M800Pro-M) is not fully supporting 1080p/720p(mkv) files. It is lagging. Any suggestion to run 720p/1080p mkv movies. This mobo is having only PCI and AGP ports.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 6, 2014)

pentium D is a weak processor & it can not play a typical 1080p video smoothly.it should be able to play many 720p videos smoothly though.use lav codec pack(video decoder,splitter & audio decoder) & use a player like mpc-hc or kmplayer or pot player(download stable english version from dvbsupport.net).


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 6, 2014)

robotsmani said:


> Thank you very much guys...
> 
> I got some Chinese Thermal Paste for 20rs as there are no other branded available here in Madurai(Tamilnadu). Shop guy told that this paste is coming with Processors(Is it true? I don't believe)
> Applied it and running good. I ran the system for some 12hours it is working fine. I will buy a good one from Bangalore.
> ...



> Glad that your problem is solved and your money got saved 

> You can Google for tricks of that. Use a light weight player, use some fast codecs and turn off unnecessary effects. Also turn off unnecessary background services and processes.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 6, 2014)

i had the same cpu in my older rig-although it could play all kinds of 720p videos pretty smoothly,I experienced a lot of stuttering and lag while attempting to play 1080p videos-the only way i could watch 1080p videos on that system was by using the onboard video decoding feature of my GPU(a geforce 8600GT) and a player that supported this functionality-media player classic.

If you are serious about watching 1080p videos,you should consider buying an inexpensive graphics card that features hd video decoding capabilities (such as the geforce 610)-when used in conjunction with a decent media player such as MPC(plz note that some  players such as VLC/KMplayer don't have proper support for GPU based video decoding,so they are not going to work),it will allow you to view all types of hd content on your PC.


----------



## robotsmani (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks  harshilsharma63 & whitestar_999. I will try with those players

@ quicky008
Thanks for your suggesstion. Do you think the geforce 8600GT and geforce 610 will fit in my mobo. bcoz my mobo doesn't have PCI-E.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2014)

robotsmani said:


> Thanks  harshilsharma63 & whitestar_999. I will try with those players
> 
> @ quicky008
> Thanks for your suggesstion. Do you think the geforce 8600GT and geforce 610 will fit in my mobo. bcoz my mobo doesn't have PCI-E.




i suggest you to upgrade your pc if you have money right now. it is so outdated.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 7, 2014)

robotsmani said:


> Thanks  harshilsharma63 & whitestar_999. I will try with those players
> 
> @ quicky008
> Thanks for your suggesstion. Do you think the geforce 8600GT and geforce 610 will fit in my mobo. bcoz my mobo doesn't have PCI-E.



getting a new card for that system will be a waste. You can get a used 8400GS which is easily available for ~600 bucks.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 7, 2014)

robotsmani said:


> Thanks  harshilsharma63 & whitestar_999. I will try with those players
> 
> @ quicky008
> Thanks for your suggesstion. Do you think the geforce 8600GT and geforce 610 will fit in my mobo. bcoz my mobo doesn't have PCI-E.



I'm afraid you're out of luck as your motherboard doesn't have a pci-e slot-afaik agp variants of the aforementioned cards are not available.And most older agp cards don't support H.264 video decoding and therefore they will be of no use.It will be a better idea to watch only 720p videos on your current system and upgrade to a more powerful cpu+motherboard later when you've managed to save enough cash.

(ps: Can u tell me what temperatures are you getting on your CPU after applying that generic thermal compound?I'd greatly appreciate it.You can use Realtemp to monitor your system's temperatures.)


----------



## robotsmani (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks guys for your suggestions...

This system is in my hometown(Madurai) and it is not my primary system. My primary system config is there in my signature. 

I will convert all the 1080p movies to 720p  and watch

@quicky008
I will check and let you know.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 8, 2014)

robotsmani said:


> Thanks guys for your suggestions...
> 
> This system is in my hometown(Madurai) and it is not my primary system. My primary system config is there in my signature.
> 
> ...



that's really a nice config.


----------

